# Sticker removal on anodized aluminum rims



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I know there have been a few different sticker removal threads recommending things like:

WD-40
Denatured Alcohol
Goo Gone
Lighter fluid

But I haven't found a thread that poses this particular question.

I have Alex Race 28 aluminum rims that are anodized (or are they just painted) black. What do you recommend for removing sticker residue that won't harm the black underneath?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

If they are anodized, most common solvents will not affect the finish. Aluminum oxide, which is what the anodized finish is, is effectively a ceramic that's basically inert. I don't know if they're anodized, but on my Neuvations, following the advice of others before me, I used heat -- I used a hair dryer to soften the adhesive and they peeled right up after picking at a corner with my fingernail. Took me about 35-40 minutes to remove half of the decals on my wheels. Some of the stickers left a little bit of residue; what wasn't removed just by rubbing it off came off easily with Goo Gone.

Now, if it's paint, solvents like alcohol, acetone, naptha (lighter fluid) may remove some of the finish.

Asad


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asad137 said:


> If they are anodized, most common solvents will not affect the finish. Aluminum oxide, which is what the anodized finish is, is effectively a ceramic that's basically inert. I don't know if they're anodized, but on my Neuvations, following the advice of others before me, I used heat -- I used a hair dryer to soften the adhesive and they peeled right up after picking at a corner with my fingernail. Took me about 35-40 minutes to remove half of the decals on my wheels. Some of the stickers left a little bit of residue; what wasn't removed just by rubbing it off came off easily with Goo Gone.
> 
> Now, if it's paint, solvents like alcohol, acetone, naptha (lighter fluid) may remove some of the finish.
> 
> Asad



+1...no worries...just remove the stickers and use Goo gone or WD 40...neither will hurt the anodizing


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent. Thank you both for the replies. The stickers themselves came off quickly and easily. There is some residue left over, though. I'll try WD-40 first, since I have some available. If that doesn't get it, I'll pick up some Goo Gone.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*heat*



Opus51569 said:


> Excellent. Thank you both for the replies. The stickers themselves came off quickly and easily. There is some residue left over, though. I'll try WD-40 first, since I have some available. If that doesn't get it, I'll pick up some Goo Gone.


A little heat helps, too, both for the sticker and residue. A blow dryer might work, but I just (very carefully) use a paint removal heat gun. Of course, I assume you have removed the tire, tube, and rim strip. 3M adhesive remover is great stuff, too.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Fixed said:


> A little heat helps, too, both for the sticker and residue. A blow dryer might work, but I just (very carefully) use a paint removal heat gun. Of course, I assume you have removed the tire, tube, and rim strip. 3M adhesive remover is great stuff, too.


Emphasis on *carefully*. I'd hate to see someone trying to remove stickers with a heat gun in one hand and a can of WD-40 in the other.


----------



## uzisuicide (Sep 10, 2009)

What I would do, take an old T-shirt, Hair dryer.

Make sure to remove all the tire and rim protector strip first.
Next, heat up the rim with the dryer above sticker residue
and put a patch of the old T-shirt on that surface.
Press it on and wait 15 min to cool down. 

Now usually the residue (sticky goo) stays on the cloth patch
when you peal it like a sticker. You can repeat it until it's gone.


----------

